# B14 beam bending



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

Anyone know a good shop that does rear beam bending in TX, preferably southeast TX?


----------



## toolsheded46and2 (Jan 31, 2004)

i beleive the only places that do this are in cali and colorado


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

toolsheded46and2 said:


> i beleive the only places that do this are in cali and colorado


http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/november01/westend.php

I'm sure someone in your area can do it....just doing it correctly is the question.


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

yeah, but finding a place that doesn't mind over-looking the liability thing can be a real pain.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey nova... probably in about 6 months from now i may be rounding up a group of Texans to go drive our vehicles to cali for this done.. i want to make sure that you are wanting to roll with us. Im hoping to get at least 6 cars or so before i make a decision exactly the time etc.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> hey nova... probably in about 6 months from now i may be rounding up a group of Texans to go drive our vehicles to cali for this done.. i want to make sure that you are wanting to roll with us. Im hoping to get at least 6 cars or so before i make a decision exactly the time etc.


That would be pretty cool....for you guys, im in cali, lol.

If you guys do that....someone should definately bring a video cam.


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

Sounds like a plan. I should be available in August, if that's when you're going. Just can't go any later than the last week of August, since school starts then. However, any time this summer would prolly work. That'd gimme plenty of time to get the $$ together for the trip and stuff. Not to mention getting ready for a loooooong trip


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey guys... before you drive to Cali....

http://f.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=457280


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

thanks matt when is this gonna be going down? and price is around 150-200 ?


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

So, is there any word on if this guy is gonna show? I'd definitely be up for a bending cruise to Dallas rather than Cali. Helluva lot closer. As long as the price is below $300 count me in.


----------

